# June 29th ultrasounds!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey all 

So I had these ultrasounds but no scanner! I just thought I would share the photos with you 

Should be due dec 31st, not sure what sex yet but we will be finding out aug 4th




























Thanks for looking


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very cool 

Congrats on the baby and I wish you all the best


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks so much Jackson


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Congratulations to the both of you!!!


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats Ciddian!! Awesome stuff!!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Excellent!
Some how this always reminds me of the movie Aliens


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

WOW congrats!!!!!!!!!! to you and your family!!!

You must be glowing!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks you guys!  Yea its going alright..starving all the time. ha.

Yea calmer i know right?! The first one is the only one that doesn't look so much like an alien lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

wow congrats! After the first half of the pregnancy, you won't be as hungry...at least that's how my co-worker and my sister have been..

can't wait to hear the sex! have you and hubby been thinking of names yet?

my coworker is due august 10, and my sister august 11th! don't know the sex of either baby to be...I can't stand not knowing!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

congrats! ever sweet. is this your first baby? what an exciting time it is when you are expecting. starving is better than being sick, so that's good.  eat up! it's the only time you'll be able to get away with eating whatever you want.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

boy does it look pissed off


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats!! 

Your family is growing!!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratz You will be a great mother, i seen your fish they are in the best care, im sure when the baby is born he/she would be happy^^


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I always tease my mom about cribs because I used to tell her I had a 20 gallon and that would work just fine for a while...

Ooyy the look! LOL

thanks you guys  I am pretty excited now, and yup this would be our first.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> I always tease my mom about cribs because I used to tell her I had a 20 gallon and that would work just fine for a while...
> 
> Ooyy the look! LOL
> 
> thanks you guys  I am pretty excited now, and yup this would be our first.


Awe... the first photos!

That fry is looking good so far!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

OOoh! Congrats ! I didn't know you were with child! That is so exciting. What does it mean that you didn't get a scanner? Is that something to improve the picture resolution or something? Either way, baby looks healthy (not that Id know but it looks healthy to me lol) and I am super happy for you. If you're as good a mother as you are a fish keeper then that baby is one lucky child. 

Have you guys started to consider what sort of fish tank he/she is going to have and what kind of fish he/she will be keeping yet?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Congrats !!

All the best..I am sure he/she will be a huge help when it comes time to do water changes.. 

Best of luck !!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Cory said:


> OOoh! Congrats ! I didn't know you were with child! That is so exciting. What does it mean that you didn't get a scanner? Is that something to improve the picture resolution or something? Either way, baby looks healthy (not that Id know but it looks healthy to me lol) and I am super happy for you. If you're as good a mother as you are a fish keeper then that baby is one lucky child.
> 
> Have you guys started to consider what sort of fish tank he/she is going to have and what kind of fish he/she will be keeping yet?


Oohh no, we had a scanner but I had to wait for bob to hook it up for me so i could scan the photos  And yes.. I have already been thinking of what tank to get the baby. I was thinking something with shrimp and snails. :3

Would be a nice night lamp don't you think? lol



overleaf said:


> Awe... the first photos!
> 
> That fry is looking good so far!


Thanks so much overleaf 



Grey Legion said:


> Hey Congrats !!
> 
> All the best..I am sure he/she will be a huge help when it comes time to do water changes..
> 
> Best of luck !!


Thanks Grey! 

And an update for today! Got to find out what sex the baby is! Looks like we will be having a girl!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

oooooooo.......a girl! you are so lucky. i want another one so bad. now that you know you can get frilly dresses and teeny little shoes<3

as for a tank for baby, you may want to go with some sparkly or colourful fish if you want her to be able to see them early on. my son just started being able to see the shrimp, he's 10 months. he's LOVED my angelfish though, since he was about 8 weeks old. it's up to you of course. i love inverts


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh that is true, we can't go very large in the baby's room but maybe platy or something bright. Maybe guppy too.

We have a large 90 and a 75 baby will be able to see often


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

When you're ready I've got some pretty bright pink danios she can have. Small, easy to see and girls love pink most of the time lol! It can be my "real birthday" gift to her lol. How often do you get a gift for the actual day you were born?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

congrats Cid!!


----------

